# Walmart Jug Lines



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was walking around the fishing section at Walmart this morning and saw they had a couple jugs for around $5 each. The thing is they were a burnt orange color. I kind of fell sorry for some guy that buys them and gets a ticket for not being white. I know orange is for commercial fisherman. Just found this a little odd.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Little-Stinker-Pop-Up-Glow-N-Dark-Fish-A-Noodle/19593657


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's WalMart. They know nothing! 
Last year I heard that they were going to expand the sporting goods dept. Nothing yet. I keep threatening I'm not going to set foot in there again, but sometimes there's no choice. I wonder if it's the local manager, or WalMart corporate that can't hit their butts with both hands? Can't keep the same thing on the shelf for 3 weeks. If you see it and like it, you better buy it now. 
Drive to Baytown Academy, but it ain't much better. Turning into a clothing store.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

So true, just wish we had a Marburgers closer.

Walmart does not have any control what they get. Some guy sitting somewhere in AK determine what merchandize every store gets.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, don't even have Lewie's anymore. Soon be a liquor store is the rumor.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bentonville buys and the distribution centers ship according to a stores history and location.
No human fisherman type input.
Academy is becoming the "empty peg board" store.
I was in the one on I45 north looking for swivels. Found one lousy pack and they were too small. Rows ans rows of empty pegs.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Bought 4 catfish noodles from Livingston WalMart today, they were all white. But I have seen the orange ones.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw some in the Conroe Walmart a couple of day. But I made some a couple of years ago.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

rotella T jugs


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*trinity*

yummy


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I made 50 flagging jugs last year and don't need anymore. Just ran across them and found the color odd. Been trying to get out but weather keep screwing up the weekends.

50 Rotella jugs would take up a lot of room


----------



## slimshady123 (Feb 5, 2013)

lewie's was the place to go


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

we have a new bait shop in romayor if there is something your looking for the nice lady would be glad to order it if your up that way


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

TPWD is dropping the white requirement this coming go-round. Just can't be orange, those are commercial only.


----------

